#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Αυθαίρετα >  > > >  >  > N.4178/13: Αντικατάσταση στοιχείων οικοδομικής άδειας

## topoman

Καλησπέρα σας,

Σε οικοδομική άδεια απεικονίζεται ξύλινο κυγκλίδωμα σε μπαλκόνι, στην αυτοψία έχει αντικατασταθεί με περιτοίχιση μέχρι ύψους 1 μέτρου. Αυτό αποτελεί παράβαση 4178/13 κατηγορίας 3, ή η αντικατάσταση στοιχείων οικοδομικής άδειας με άλλα δεν ειναι παράβαση?

----------


## Xάρης

Δες τον ορισμό του αυθαιρέτου στον ΓΟΚ 1985 άρθρο 22, §3 και στο άρθρο 5, §2.

----------


## milt

θεωρώ ότι δεν είναι παράβαση του ν.4178/13 όπου τα κύρια μεγέθη που πρέπει να μας απασχολούν είναι οι υπερβάσεις δόμησης, κάλυψης, ύψους και λοιπές παραβάσεις.......

δηλαδή αν έπρεπε να δώσεις την βεβαίωση για να γίνει συμβόλαιο θα την έδινες ή όχι με μόνο αυτή την ας πούμε παράβαση....??? ..(προσωπικά θα την έδινα)

επιπλέον εφόσον το στηθαίο σε κάθε περίπτωση είναι νομότυπο εγώ θα έκανα μια ενημέρωση φακέλου, ενδεχομένως και μέσα στα πλαίσια μιας μικρής άδειας τύπου 48 ενημέρωση ή ΕΕΜΚ (κατά πολύ πιο συμφέρουσα λύση για τον ιδιοκτήτη)

αφήνω μια μικρή αμφιβολία στο αν θα θεωρηθεί σαν αλλαγή των εγκεκριμένων όψεων και ζητήσουν κανονική άδεια άρα εκεί μάλλον το δηλώνεις με 4178/13.

----------


## ibo

Οταν δεν προκειται περι βεβαίωσης, βάζω όλες τις αυθαιρεσίες στην δήλωση. και τις κραυγαλέες περιπτώσεις του κτριοδομικού...
οπότε ναι, θα την υπολόγιζα ως παράβαση με αναλυτικό. -φυσικά όχι μόνο για αυτό....-

----------


## Xάρης

Άλλο η χορήγηση βεβαίωσης κι άλλο η δήλωση ΟΛΩΝ των αυθαιρεσιών.

Για τη χορήγηση της βεβαίωσης εξετάζουμε συγκεκριμένες αυθαιρεσίες:
1) Υπέρβαση (όχι μείωση) κάλυψης
2) Υπέρβαση (όχι μείωση) δόμησης
3) Υπέρβαση (όχι μείωση) ύψους
4) Αλλαγή χρήσης χωρίς οικοδομική άδεια

Όταν κάνουμε δήλωση αυθαιρέτων τότε πρέπει να συμπεριλάβουμε ΟΛΕΣ τις αυθαιρεσίες και όχι μόνο αυτές που εξετάζουμε για τη χορήγηση βεβαίωσης.
Το τι είναι αυθαίρετο ορίζεται στο άρθρο 22, §3 και στο άρθρο 5, §2 του ΓΟΚ 1985.

Συνεπώς, αλλαγή του κιγκλιδώματος/στηθαίου των εξωστών το οποίο αλλάζει τη μορφή της όψης η οποία πλέον δεν συμφωνεί με την όψη της οικοδομικής άδειας, αποτελεί αυθαιρεσία.

Να υπενθυμίσω στους παλιότερους και να ενημερώσω τους νεότερους, ότι παρόμοιου τύπου αυθαιρεσίες αποτελούσαν παλιότερα λόγο μη θεώρησης της άδειας για σύνδεση με τη ΔΕΗ, όταν ο έλεγχος γινόταν μόνο από υπαλλήλους των πολεοδομικών και όχι με υπεύθυνη δήλωση του επιβλέποντα μηχανικού.

----------

